# I want to reinstall my engine splash shield, need part number



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The shield as it was is no longer for sale by GM. You will have to find a salvage one. If you sell the vehicle are you going to change it back?


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item

Item number 1, Part number 95164334, $37.44


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

MyShibbyEco said:


> GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item
> 
> Item number 1, Part number 95164334, $37.44


You missed the *

It says * This part has been replaced by a new part number. The new part number will be used if you add this part to your cart.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Plus $40 for shipping!!

My 2013 was delivered with the thing cut. I'm gonna drop it down and fabricate a patch from sheet metal and pop rivet it. I change my own oil, so I'll be careful not to spill any on the exhaust manifold and shield.


----------



## jdb (Aug 27, 2012)

I ordered one for a Buick Verano, part #95164334. It fits and is not cut up!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've only taken my car in once (about a month ago) and told them to leave the shield as is. They didn't even question it as it was less work for them.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> You missed the *
> 
> It says * This part has been replaced by a new part number. The new part number will be used if you add this part to your cart.


 Maybe I'm just blind, but you'll have to point out to me where you see that in either this thread, or the link I provided. jdb has also given the exact same part number as I did above and I do not see anything like that. The Buick Verano has the same part as the Cruze.


----------



## mem67 (Oct 19, 2012)

It changes part number to 95079891. But it says "Radiator Air Deflector/Baffle" 
That doesn't sound right and there is no pictures of it.
I want to make sure that this is correct before I order it. $40 to ship!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ouch?

Thanks for everyone help


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Maybe I'm just blind, but you'll have to point out to me where you see that in either this thread, or the link I provided. jdb has also given the exact same part number as I did above and I do not see anything like that. The Buick Verano has the same part as the Cruze.



Here is a screen shot from a search for a 95164334 at gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

mem67 said:


> It changes part number to 95079891. But it says "Radiator Air Deflector/Baffle"
> That doesn't sound right and there is no pictures of it.
> I want to make sure that this is correct before I order it. $40 to ship!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ouch?
> 
> Thanks for everyone help


Go to goggle, and then go to images. Type in 95164334 or 95079891 and you will see the shield. 

It's great that jdb was able to find one at a dealer and you may get lucky and find a dealer that still has the old one, but other than that a salvage dealer is your best choice. 

And it's not just sloppy oil changes that can cause a thermal event (GMs term for fire). Leaking oil can do the same thing. Of course with the full shield you may not know you have an oil leak until either you see it during an oil change or it possibly it ignites. 

I like not having a full cover under mine. But for those who don't, do what you have to do.


----------



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is the splash shield that I just replaced. Part #95079891 from GMpartsNow.com
I did it about 3 weeks ago on a 2011 Lt


----------



## Hazman (Mar 26, 2012)

Did my 2012 Eco yesterday. Part # 95079891 from GMpartsNow.com.


----------



## protour73 (Mar 24, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> Plus $40 for shipping!!
> 
> *My 2013 was delivered with the thing cut.* I'm gonna drop it down and fabricate a patch from sheet metal and pop rivet it. I change my own oil, so I'll be careful not to spill any on the exhaust manifold and shield.


I first read your response, and said to myself "NO way could that happen". I just walked out to my car, laid down on the ground and much to my horror, the shield is cut!!!

It's not bad enough I've been on a 7 year spending spree on my fully resto-modded '73 Camaro, now I have to start shelling out disposable income on a brand new car. The car was designed to operate at it's best WITH the shield, so I'll replace the shield!!


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Hazman said:


> Did my 2012 Eco yesterday. Part # 95079891 from GMpartsNow.com.


How did you get it shipped? It estimates $150 shipping to me and that there are no available methods to ship the part.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

N519AT said:


> How did you get it shipped? It estimates $150 shipping to me and that there are no available methods to ship the part.


Same here...the ****?


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in Ohio and ran into the same thing with the $150 shipping.

I've ordered the 95079891 from gmpartsoutlet.net. My total cost with shipping there was $53.65. It's due to arrive Wednesday, I'll re post then to verify that its the full shield.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

evanblar said:


> I'm in Ohio and ran into the same thing with the $150 shipping.
> 
> I've ordered the 95079891 from gmpartsoutlet.net. My total cost with shipping there was $53.65. It's due to arrive Wednesday, I'll re post then to verify that its the full shield.


Did you order the Buick version or the Chevrolet version?

I just don't want to get the already cut version like someone mentioned before in this thread.


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

I searched on that site for 95079891, and part came up listed as Buick. In the checkout I didn't fill the vin number in, but wrote "Buick Verano splash shield" as a comment. Hopefully this is the uncut and not a substitution, I should know by Wed.


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

Received it today, it is the full shield as seen in cchall's pic.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe the part# will continue to be OK.....it still appears the shields are being cut at the assembly plant and thats why the 13's look a bit more acceptable and not hacked.
Most likely, the G.M. contract was for X number of shields over a specific period of years.
The outfit that has the contract isn't going to replace their molds till the contract expires.

Now, you must remind the dealer that the shield is new and is to remain unmodified......AND, you must inspect it after any service visit before leaving the dealer.

Rob


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

evanblar said:


> Received it today, it is the full shield as seen in cchall's pic.


Cool, thanks. Ordering mine now.


----------



## mem67 (Oct 19, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> Here is a screen shot from a search for a 95164334 at gmpartsdirect.com


I see that part number "95164334" but it changes the part number to 95079891 in your shopping cart when you go to check out.

So do i just buy the 95079891part?

Just dont wan to get stuck wiht the wrong part and eating the shippeing both ways


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody care to do a "how-to" video and/or step by step pics on putting the full splash shield back on the car?


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

In my case, ordering 95079891 gave me a full shield. I plan to install this weekend time permitting, I'll repost on how it goes.


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

evanblar said:


> In my case, ordering 95079891 gave me a full shield. I plan to install this weekend time permitting, I'll repost on how it goes.



Installed it this morning.

My car is an early production 2013 (built 8/12), so it came with a factory cut shield. The full shield uses 8 bolts, the cut shield 6. The bolts thread into expanding nuts which clip into rectangular shaped blind holes in the subframe, and there were two missing nuts on mine. I wound up using plastic drywall anchors in those holes as a temporary measure until I get the correct parts. If your shield was cut in the recall I would imagine the nuts would still be there and you would only need 2 extra bolts.

Procedure as follows:

-Check to see if all 8 expanding nuts are present in the subframe - the 2 extras are needed on the front middle drivers side, and the far rear drivers side.

-Jack up the car and support at jacking points behind front wheels. I didn't get mine very high up as fasteners can all be reached from the front or sides.

-Remove side plastic retainers attaching wheel splash shields to engine shield, 2 each side.

-Remove plastic retainers attaching front wheel air dams to shield, 1 each side.

-Remove bolts using a 7mm socket. The cut shield will have 2 on the drivers side and 4 on the passengers.

-Carefully remove the remaining plastic retainers on the bottom in the middle. There will be one on each half of the cut shield. I removed mine with a gentle twisting motion to prevent damage.

Installation is reverse. Install all plastic retainers before doing a final tightening of the bolts.


Part numbers:

95079891 full shield

94520301 bolt (2 extra needed)

24441317 nut (2 extra if not present in the subframe)


95216004 retainer (2) - these are the plastic retainers which go into the bottom of the shield, these clip in and can be easily damaged when removing. They differ from the ones used on the sides behind the wheels, which have a center plug which can be removed and reinstalled easily.

Its strange to open the hood and not see the ground!


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. Came in a box about 5.5 ft x 5 ft. When I opened it, I thought that they sent me one that had already been hacked up because I didn't really know what I was looking at. 

Pretty easy to install. I only jacked up one side of the car and did ok. 

Old vs. new:

:









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Punisher (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a 2010 Cruze LT, 1.8, six spd. automatic. I live in Cancun, Mex. This one did not come with a shield...I'm wondering if a 2012 shield will fit. When tropical rain puddles happen my O2 sensor gets soaked which throws the check engine light.
Any input on this would be greatfully appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I still don't think we should have ti pay for this.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Punisher said:


> I have a 2010 Cruze LT, 1.8, six spd. automatic. I live in Cancun, Mex. This one did not come with a shield...I'm wondering if a 2012 shield will fit. When tropical rain puddles happen my O2 sensor gets soaked which throws the check engine light.
> Any input on this would be greatfully appreciated. Thanks!


Where was the final assembly for your Cruze? Only the Lordstown, Ohio assembly plant Cruzen have this shield.


----------



## protour73 (Mar 24, 2013)

A BIG THANKS to *evanblar *for his post on the splash shield replacement.

My Cruze, like yours, came modified (_hacked_) from the factory.

I got my new (_complete_) shield last week and installed it today. Your hardware info was spot on and came in quite handy for having everything ready for the install. Your install information was great as well.

A pinch weld adapter for a floor jack is a must!! AND THEN USE A JACKSTAND......so you don't die!!












evanblar said:


> Installed it this morning.
> 
> My car is an early production 2013 (built 8/12), so it came with a factory cut shield. The full shield uses 8 bolts, the cut shield 6. The bolts thread into expanding nuts which clip into rectangular shaped blind holes in the subframe, and there were two missing nuts on mine. I wound up using plastic drywall anchors in those holes as a temporary measure until I get the correct parts. If your shield was cut in the recall I would imagine the nuts would still be there and you would only need 2 extra bolts.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

protour73 said:


> A pinch weld adapter for a floor jack is a must!! AND THEN USE A JACKSTAND......so you don't die!!


I always jacked it up by this method. No need for a pinch weld adapter.


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi thanks for the info. Just orderd the shield part num 95079891 hope its the right one. How could gm goof so badly. When they took mine off it look like someone used a set of false teeth to remove it. I had replaced the drain plug *spam removed*
the nipple alowed the oil t drain below the shield.
If want to see how much how much went into putting this shield the cruze.
Go to a site *Spam link removed*


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

That should be *dave schoener*n the above info


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

Go to ebay and look for *95079891. This is the part you need*


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99cruze said:


> Hi thanks for the info. Just orderd the shield part num 95079891 hope its the right one. How could gm goof so badly. When they took mine off it look like someone used a set of false teeth to remove it. I had replaced the drain plug *spam removed*
> the nipple alowed the oil t drain below the shield.
> If want to see how much how much went into putting this shield the cruze.
> Go to a site *Spam link removed*


Please stop spamming the forums with links and products. The shield was cut due to a recall for risk of fire if oil change was performed incorrectly. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bad news- I ordered 95079891 and got a hacked shield. I guess the GM recalls have trickled down to the Verano now. I ended up taking half of the stock shield and half of 95079891. Combined, the coverage is pretty good.

95079891 is on the bottom, the stock shields (2014 LS) are on the top.








Installed:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

evanblar said:


> Its strange to open the hood and not see the ground!


*Great feeling, isn't it? This is exactly the way GM engineers, God and Nature intended it to be.*

FWIW, none of the techs who drive Cruzen at my local Chevrolet dealership have cut and molested their car's shields nor did they touch mine when I declined the mod. Even the store's service manager told me he left his wife's Cruze shield unviolated and intact.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

My 2012 has stayed OEM, I will not let them cut it up.

JK


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

I had replaced my sister's cut shield the weekend after they did the recall fix.  I had heard more wind noise. However, after this last oil leakage event (just had VVT adjusters and oil feed pipe replaced) I will be replacing the shields with the new, modified factory version. The new factory version comes in two parts with nice clean cuts and curled edges to give them some strength. Here are the new part numbers: Ignore the picture that comes up, that's in error
1 
95323227 
95323227 / Radiator Support Splash Shield, Front Right 2013-14 W/O DIESEL
$30.55
$20.35
 
 2 
95323228 
95323228 / Radiator Support Splash Shield, Front Left 2013-14 W/O DIESEL

$21.83
$14.54


----------

